# Pooping Jelly Bean Duck Pattern



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I was wandering through Cyberspace tonight and found the Jelly Bean Duck Pattern for anyone that wanted it. Sounds like it was a hot item to sell for Eastertime for either Jelly Beans or those small easter eggs

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/found/jelbeaducfou.html


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

aww
too bad there's no picture
but, I do like the idea


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

ole chook said:


> I was wandering through Cyberspace tonight and found the Jelly Bean Duck Pattern for anyone that wanted it. Sounds like it was a hot item to sell for Eastertime for either Jelly Beans or those small easter eggs
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/found/jelbeaducfou.html


yes would love to see a pic, wishing.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> aww
> too bad there's no picture
> but, I do like the idea


Yes I was dissapointed also with no picture


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

If it's a duck, couldn't we say that it's laying eggs, rather than pooping?


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Found a picture.

plus another pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jellybean-duck


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

julie windham said:


> If it's a duck, couldn't we say that it's laying eggs, rather than pooping?


Sounds good to me


----------

